# I'm A Believer (K)



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This is my "I'm A Believer" sweater designed by Susan Mills.

I love this for the versatility.... One sweater can be worn six ways AND it is a cardigan and cowl in one!

I knitted this sweater in Rowan Hemp Tweed DK weight yarn and loved working with it as well as the end result. I used a size 5US circular needle. I knitted the size SMALL to fit myself, but have a feeling this may "walk out of the house" on my daughter a time or two.

This was knitted seamlessly in the round. The "cardigan" was shaped entirely using short rows. The only major change I made was to knit long sleeves.... I just prefer to have warm arms as well. I used significantly more yarn than the pattern specified. Even without the addition of the sleeves, I used a few hundred (350) yards more than called for. I ended up using a total of 18 balls to knit the sweater. (1800 yards).

This yarn was new to me. I wouldn't hesitate to use it again/recommend it.
http://www.yarn.com/product/rowan-hemp-tweed-yarn/

I purchased this pattern in the book Classic Elite Yarns Sing, (11 great patterns in this little book) but it is available for purchase separately.

Thanks, Sox for reassuring me I was on the right track with the sleeves and for your advice! ❤


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very interesting sweater. You did a great job!


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

You are quite an artist. What a great pattern, so versatile.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Fabulous job as usual, Amy!!!!!
...gloria


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It must have been an interesting knit, very versatile sweater. Well done!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Masterful job and really neat garment.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a interesting sweater. You do wonderful knits.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

That is one gorgeous professional job. I love it, but it's way beyond my skills. It looks like it could be found in a upscale store for a high price. Do you ever sell your work?


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Very nice! I love Rowan yarns. Never been disappointed.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Great job Amy....what a wonderful concept. I don't have 1800 yards of worsted in my stash...wait a minute, maybe I should check to make sure..??? 

What size needle did you use?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work Amy.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Very unique! Well done!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

What a wonderful piece - how neat! Great Job!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Amy, What a fabulous sweater / cardigan. you picked the perfect yarn, although I bet this added up very quickly

I seem to love everything you make.

Any chance I can 'borrow' this one too?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty and so versatile. Great knitting!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That is so cool and I think the long sleeves were definitely a good choice. Great job!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, interesting design! I love the color, too!


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

All of your items have unique design ideas. Like the long sleeves, looks much better.
You have mentioned you have been knitting around 3 years, I can only dream I'm as good in 3. Have another year to "practice" Tancie


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

AmyKnits said:


> This is my "I'm A Believer" sweater designed by Susan Mills.
> 
> I love this for the versatility.... One sweater can be worn six ways AND it is a cardigan and cowl in one!
> 
> ...


Your sweater is gorgeous. You definitely made the right call adding the long sleeves. They look great. The colour is also very versatile and will go with anything.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Gorgeous sweater and the long sleeves look much better. What a versatile piece and great color. I especially like the version that looks like a top. Nice job.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

castingstitches said:


> Very interesting sweater. You did a great job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What an interesting design! And lovely knitting by you, as usual! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

How did you change the sleeves to make them long? Great sweater! Great meeting as usual, Amy.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, Amy. Your sweater is gorgeous. But then all your work is gorgeous Just wondering why you needed so much more yarn. Was your needle smaller, or sweater longer???


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

What a wonderful sweater/cowl/whatever! An amazing design. Love it. You find the best patterns,Amy. Thank you.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome.. Love it.. :thumbup:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Good job on the sleeve additions. That was a lot of knitting, but a beautiful final garment. Always glad to help out.....especially when the results are so spectacular !! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is an amazing sweater. I love it with the long sleeves the best. Great job!


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow. That's all I can say. Beautiful work. Please post more pictures of your work. We all love to see them. I sure wish I could make that sweater just amazing


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Fabulous work, well done, that is an interesting design.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely love it - especially with the long sleeves!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, Amy. Love the design and the addition of the long sleeves. As usual, lovely work!
Edie :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Love your sweater!!
The long sleeves are definitely more practical!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Amy, did you not see my post asking how you changed the wide short sleeve into a long fitted sleeve? Would you please share with us the instructions that sockit2me helped you with.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very different, thank you for sharing.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

fantastic, would love to try this.


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Love it! Love all the options, great job


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, I see the girls eyeing that, better get it under wraps, no pun intended!
Would take me eons to do that, if I even tried, lovely job!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Fantastic. I agree with your color choice. This might be my "for me....winter project". I have enough of the same yarn you used.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Another beauty.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stunning! What fun to wear! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a versatile garment and so well knitted! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Fabulous job! Going right into my queue!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow it is beautiful.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it and in the color you chose, perfect.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very clever!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

well that is just amazing, so versatile, beautifully knit and an elegant colour. Beyond my skills I think. Well done


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Very well done and an interesting pattern.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Love this sweater! 
Amd very fashionable.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

love it! was it a good knit? its on my to do list!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

A beautiful knit. Rowan yarn, though not cheap, is one of my favourites.


----------



## Kent29 (Sep 20, 2015)

Fascinating!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Interesting construction. Great work.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Fabulous sweater. Beautiful job as always.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Love it!!! It's on my list!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. Interesting pattern. Love it.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very interesting sweater, it looks great


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazing and you did an amazing job!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What an unusual design. I like it a lot. The yarn looks good too.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Love the versatility ! &#128522;


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

A great sweater. Your work is always so pretty.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Unique design. I like it.


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I love this sweater. I live in a state that is COLD in the winter. I am a sweater freak. You did a wonderful job. This sweater pattern is so versatile. I must purchase the pattern. I also love the yarn and the color. Thanks for sharing. This is definitely bookmarked.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful garment and a perfect knitting job.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Aren't you all interested in how Amy was able to create a beautiful sleeve from a short loose sleeve? I hope she will answer so we can know for the future. She did an amazing job as usual!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Spectacular...love the versatility.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh excellent, Love the versitility and the clean design. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

That is beautiful multi purpose live it


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Ms Amy, you have outdone even yourself! That sweater is stunning. I love the way you follow through on displaying and explaining the procession of your knitting experiences.


----------



## Lois Lane (Nov 18, 2014)

Very pretty and versatile. Beautiful work and a finished product with so many possibilities.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Fabulous!!! I bet you look awesome in it too!!! Wow!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

They didn't include the 7th way of wearing it -- if you are expecting quintuplets ..... ha ha

No kidding, Amy, it's gorgeous and so versatile.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Purchased pattern? Now *I'm* the one asking how to get the pattern. Oops!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Buy through Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/im-a-believer


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> They didn't include the 7th way of wearing it -- if you are expecting quintuplets ..... ha ha
> 
> No kidding, Amy, it's gorgeous and so versatile.


👍👍. Just no quintuplets for me, thank you.

Thanks for adding a link to the pattern, I had forgotten to do so.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

There is not a one size fits all answer to that question. Each pattern and size would require a different answer. I suggest finding another pattern that is long sleeved and has the same number of stitches for the start of the sleeves and work from there.


njbetsy said:


> Aren't you all interested in how Amy was able to create a beautiful sleeve from a short loose sleeve? I hope she will answer so we can know for the future. She did an amazing job as usual!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful work and for the comprehensive explanation of how the final product came about. You apparently put a lot of time into knitting - it shows!! This one goes on my 'to do' list for sure!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> Aren't you all interested in how Amy was able to create a beautiful sleeve from a short loose sleeve? I hope she will answer so we can know for the future. She did an amazing job as usual!


I typically "remodel" my patterns in some way, shape or form.... I am on my way to skipping the patterns altogether in favor of designing my own as I make so many changes, there really is not much point in buying the patterns anymore. For me, at least.

This was so unique, I just HAD to try it, so I purchased the pattern to learn more about designing...... This is so unusual, I wanted to see how she got it to all come together.

The sleeves were wide.... Around 85 stitches on the scrap yarn and I picked up a dozen more at the underarm gap. This totaled a whopping (around) 100 sleeve stitches. Even at light DK weight yarn and size 5US needles.... Crazy large for a sleeve.

I started by decreasing 8 stitches on the first arm round, decreased 2 stitches on every 3rd round, then after I reached a reasonable amount of sleeve stitches, (approx. 76) I then began decreasing 2 stitches every 5 rounds.

Basically I decreased rapidly until I got the "normal" amount of stitches a sleeve would start out with then decreased further apart (as you would normally on a sweater). I used my "favorite" sleeve as a guide.

I knit my sleeves right on my sweaters, in the round on a 12" circular. I slip the stitches onto waste yarn and try on for fit and to make adjustments as I knit. At this point in my knitting career I don't think I would attempt such a major "remodeling" project any other way...... Actually, I don't think I have ever knitted sleeves any other way but in the round, directly onto the sweater. I don't think I ever will.

This way makes too much sense to me and for me as I have "ape arms". These sleeves were over 150 rounds long!!!!!!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Great job, it looks beautiful.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

What a great design! I prefer yours with the long sleeves; your work is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Wow! That's a multi-style sweater. Very cool!


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Really unique design wonderfully executed! Happy wearing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What a fun sweater! I love multitasking and this sweater takes the cake.

Love the color too - you did a beautiful job of knitting and posting with all the detailed pix.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

That is a great pattern. Love it when you can change the looks -- especially that many ways :thumbup: Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting idea. You have done a great job in making this.


----------



## sarahknitter (Sep 19, 2015)

Very nice! I think your version with the long sleeves works better. The sleeves balance the cowl better.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

That's an interesting concept.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

As always, a beautiful knit from you! Wonderful color, and you are so right, will go with virtually everything.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Very interesting pattern. Your's turned out very nice!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

wow, Beautiful sweater and you've got an important wardrobe piece for the week. Great piece to travel with


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful.....


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I love it! Of course your work is impeccable because you're very skilled, and the garment is so unique! If you make another you won't have to worry if you both want to wear it on the same day.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I think it's great. Well done Amy.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

What an awesome sweater. I am giggling though. My son is expecting his first child to appear in the next ten days. I bough a large infinity scarf to be a breast feeding cover for the momma. If you have never Googled breast feeding scarf, you must do so and watch the videos. Totally Fascinating. Anyhow, my first thought was that this design would make a great breast feeding sweater!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Wow, beautifully knit. I love your choice of yarn. Yours looks so much prettier that the pattern. Great job as usual.


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

That is one fantastic pattern, I'm in awe of the person who wrote it! And in awe of you Amy for the knitting, it looks beautiful.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautifully done Amy! Love the color as it will coordinate in many different outfits


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What an interesting & beautiful sweater. Great job as always.
I agree, long sleeves are much better.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful but I think I would need instructions on how to put it on every time!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

What an interesting multi-use sweater.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very interesting sweater pattern.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I like it--it looks like it would be very comfortable and warm. A gorgeous sweater and nice work!


----------



## Shirlbida (Oct 14, 2013)

Amy, you are a super terrific knitter. I also love the patterns you knit. You must knit faster than the speed of light because you seem to get many projects done. I really admire your talent. I am a slow knitter unfortunately. Do you knit on a knitting machine, continental or thrower?


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Wow, that is like having 5 try's in one&#128525; I love Rowan yarn as well and I love your color choice.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

How versatile. I like it!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

That is an interesting project for sure. You did a great job!


----------



## cathysmith97 (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Beautiful work. I am particularly noticing the raglan sleeves. I am a novice at that still. I love the design. Great versatile garment!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Goodness, what a versatile garment. Well done &#128077;


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's amazing! I'm not sure I'd ever figure out how to wrap it up correctly but yours looks great.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh my Amy, that sweater you made is wonderful! I love everything about it, and your knitting is perfection!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

What an ingenious design, and beautifully executed by you as usual, Amy. Love your yarn choice too. Susan Mills is such a prolific designer. I've favorite a number of her designs including these:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trek-2

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/craigside-gardens

Strangely, nobody else has made these two.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> What an ingenious design, and beautifully executed by you as usual, Amy. Love your yarn choice too. Susan Mills is such a prolific designer. I've favorite a number of her designs including these:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trek-2
> 
> ...


Those are very pretty. Especially the vest. But, alas, I don't wear vests and I would have such a case of claustrophobia from the neckline of the pullover!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful and interesting pattern.


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful work Amy! If I could only do something like this just for myself.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Very nice, and so clever. You did a great job.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

looks really complicated.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

You're a very talented knitter, Amy. This is an amazing piece.


----------



## Lorarebecca (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Gorgeous and versatile.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Interesting sweater. I like your colour choice much more than of that in the picture you added.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful sweater. You are a fast knitter and your stitches look perfect.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Love it! Looks elegant & comfortable. Wear out with a skirt or with jeans! Like it a lot! Bravo!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty sweater,lovely work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! What an interesting sweater! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Very intriguing design. The structure is like a puzzle and I found I had to look twice to be sure I understood where the designer was going with it. Well executed, Amy!


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

How clever...and beautiful work. I really like the addition of sleeves--I wouldn't like it without.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is gorgeous! Love the color of it.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Shirlbida said:


> Amy, you are a super terrific knitter. I also love the patterns you knit. You must knit faster than the speed of light because you seem to get many projects done. I really admire your talent. I am a slow knitter unfortunately. Do you knit on a knitting machine, continental or thrower?


I agree fully.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Good grief Amyknits, when do you have time to knit when you work full time? Your knitting is amazing. 

By the way, did you ever order the Neko bendy doublepoints?
This company's cable needle design does seem to have an advantage over the needle shapes we have on the market. Now to test drive the cable needle I bent to resemble those from Neko.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I have noticed all your knitting in is stocking stitch, dont you like paterns?


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Isn't that fabulous! Such versatility and love the color.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

that is so nice Amy , so clever and so well knitted as all your items are... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Unique! I like it!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the versatility of this cardigan ! Beautiful work Amy!&#128525;


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Always "love" your work. This is a really nice piece. You are always learning new things! This is a "classic" with an "edge". You will really enjoy this cardigan!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love the cardigan, AmyKnits. You always do a magnificent job. Thanks for sharing!

Donna K


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I guess you have to coordinated as well to figure out how to wrap each different way. Lovely sweater and I love working with Rowan yarns.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

What a fantastic pattern - I love it - and your knitting is just beautiful.


----------

